
Has anyone interacted with people behind FastTrack.vc? - TY
https://fasttrack.vc
======
lanestp
Well, color me interested. I read the T&C and didn't run into anything that
seemed obviously bad. Might as well start the process and see if I run into
any red flags!

------
dmitrygr
Looks interesting

